# New Quota Hunt WMA'S for 2018



## ABBYS DAD (Apr 7, 2018)

Anyone hear of any new quota WMA deer hunts coming up for the 2018 season?
I've got 8 priority points and want to use
Use them on a nice new place.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 8, 2018)

Interested too....i have 5 pts.....


----------



## tlee22 (Apr 12, 2018)

They need to do a hunt on kennesaw mountain.  I see more and more deers hit by cars on my way to work over there.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Apr 12, 2018)

tlee22 said:


> They need to do a hunt on kennesaw mountain.  I see more and more deers hit by cars on my way to work over there.



That would never happen. They might eventually use federal agents to thin the herd and they have done some surveys in the past few years to try and gauge what the population is.


----------



## GANATIVE1999 (Apr 12, 2018)

Wish they would do deer and turkey hunt lol. I hunt on my farm that borders the park and there are some serious giants living there!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 13, 2018)

tlee22 said:


> They need to do a hunt on kennesaw mountain.  I see more and more deers hit by cars on my way to work over there.




Never happen....to many soccer moms and snowflake dads
that would protest and whine about Bambi being shot..


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jun 5, 2018)

There is a new WMA listed in the quota hunt application form - Lanahassee Creek.


----------



## Mark R (Jun 6, 2018)

Did the state buy Lanahassee Creek plantation west of Americus ?


----------



## Curtis (Jun 6, 2018)

State did not buy Lanahassee Creek. It is a special use hunt not a WMA but a VMA - at least that is what the DNR rep told me.  I called wondering the same thing.  This is NOT Lanahassee Plantation - the property with the big brick gate entranceway on Hwy 280.  This piece (Lanahassee Creek)  is a bit further down the road and is often a source of confusion given the similar names.  I know the property and that area pretty well.  Heavy pressure on two sides (big Florida-based clubs, private plantation on another side, and then state Hwy 280).


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jun 6, 2018)

Curtis, I don't know for sure but this what DNR, Albany, GA gave me and also stated  this was the plantation that was for sale. I have emailed the reality company for an answer.

Lanahassee Creek plantation is located at 2260 Highway 280, Preston, GA. Direct information from DNR game management in Albany, GA. DNR has purchased this 4,000 plus acres and will have 2 hunts one November 29-December 1, 2018 and 1 hunt on January 11-12, 2019.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks Jim.  You always have great insights.  DNR-HQ didn't have any intel.  Region 5 office gave me the "VMA" answer and said it was not a purchase.  I see it listed on reality site as under contract.  Webster Co. tax office still has it listed under Sullivan.  

Always a supporter of public lands and access.  We hunt very near to this piece and have to access our land via one of the Lanahassee boundary roads.  We have serious issues with poachers (night hunting) and trespassers - maybe having this piece under DNR will get us some extra law enforcement coverage. 

Do you know what a "VMA" is?


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jun 6, 2018)

Curtis said:


> Thanks Jim.  You always have great insights.  DNR-HQ didn't have any intel.  Region 5 office gave me the "VMA" answer and said it was not a purchase.  I see it listed on reality site as under contract.  Webster Co. tax office still has it listed under Sullivan.
> 
> Always a supporter of public lands and access.  We hunt very near to this piece and have to access our land via one of the Lanahassee boundary roads.  We have serious issues with poachers (night hunting) and trespassers - maybe having this piece under DNR will get us some extra law enforcement coverage.
> 
> Do you know what a "VMA" is?


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jun 6, 2018)

In this usage-No.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 7, 2018)

There is a VPA program that the state uses. Is that what they called it? 

https://georgiawildlife.com/VPA-HIP


----------



## Curtis (Jun 7, 2018)

that's it, thanks


----------

